# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پذیرش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی

## سارا خانمی

سلام.دوستان کد رشته های پذیرش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی رو کسایی که کنکور شرکت کردن هم می تونن بزنن؟ کارت اعتباری ای چیزی باید خرید بشه یا نه؟شرط معدل داره؟ اگه معدل حدود 12 باشه میاره؟
یه سوال دیگه اینکه پردیس فارابی قم رو نوشته دوره روزانه،یعنی چی رایگانه تحصیل یا نه؟
واسه رشته ریاضی سوال کردم.
ممنون

----------

